# I am looking for the best vodka sauce for penne...any recipes to share that are fabul



## 1006gm (May 1, 2012)

I have loved vodka sauce for so many years at a favorite restaurant and bam they are gone.  Out of business/moved.  I tried so many different recipes but still can not come close.  Anyone dare to share a great vodka sauce recipe.  I would be forever grateful!!!!  Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## Souvlaki (May 2, 2012)

this is my favorite vodka sauce for the nice spring nights dinner on the balcony 

1 can tomatoes (400gr) 150 gr. heavy cream , salt, dried basil and black pepper to taste....you put everything in a sauce pan bring to a boil and simmer for 15 minutes. When you are ready to take the pan from the heat add 100ml vodka stir well andl leave the sauce to get cold. 
cook the pasta and add it to the sauce. serve


----------



## Souvlaki (May 2, 2012)

just remembered this, because i serve this sauce to my kids i take out some of the sauce in a bowl, before i add vodka....i just add some grated cheese in their sauce and monkeys are happy ...and you will have to add less vodka in the sauce that is left for you or not? hahaha


----------



## zfranca (Jul 26, 2012)

1006gm said:


> I have loved vodka sauce for so many years at a favorite restaurant and bam they are gone.  Out of business/moved.  I tried so many different recipes but still can not come close.  Anyone dare to share a great vodka sauce recipe.  I would be forever grateful!!!!  Thanks a bunch in advance!


 What other ingredients were in this sauce? Was it a tomato based sauce or a creamy sauce?


----------



## 1006gm (Jul 26, 2012)

The sauce was "pinkish".  Both tomato and cream were used.


----------



## bakechef (Jul 26, 2012)

This could be tricky, because it likely started with their marinara sauce and that could have so many different things added to it.

I usually just use a prepared (homemade or high quality jar) sauce and add vodka and heavy cream.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 27, 2012)

Fresh Sicilian Tomato Sauce
¼ cup xtra virgin olive oil
4 cloves fresh garlic (we use about 6)
1 medium yellow onion, finely chopped (we us a large)
9 cups cored and chopped very ripe fresh tomatos (we use Romas)
2-3 boxes of chopped tomatos (Parmalet is the best, IMO)
½ cup dry white wine (stuff you would actually drink!)
1 box low sodium chicken broth (we use Swansons)
Dry Basil to taste
6 Tblsp unsalted butter
Salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste (use kosher or sea salt)

Heat an 8-10 quart sauce pan on med-high and add the oil, onion and garlic. Saute until onion is translucent. Add everything else except the butter,salt and pepper. Bring to a simmer and gently cook, uncovered for about 4 hours, stirring often. Stir in butter, then salt and pepper to taste. You may need to add additional chicken broth if it starts to dry out. Just use your judgement. You will need 1-1/2 cups of this sauce for the penne. Freeze the rest in quart freezer bags for your next Italian concoction!

Start your pasta water and time the pasta according to the package directions, for al dente, to be ready when you add the vodka to the sauce. We prefer Barilla pasta. Use the whole package (1 lb).

Penne ala Vodka
1-2 Tblsp xtra virgin olive oil, as needed
¼ lb Pancetta, cut into ¼ “ cubes 
1 medium or large yellow onion (depends on how much you like onions) thinly sliced. You can use a knife or if you are adventurous a Mandolin! I opt for the knife as I have shed too much blood with the Mandolin. And people think emerald bites are bad!
2-3 or4or…. cloves garlic, finely minced
½ cup dry white wine
1 cup heavy whipping cream
1-1/2 cups fresh Sicilian tomato sauce
½ cup decent vodka
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese, use the real stuff, the crap from the can is garbbage
Make sure you grate xtra to add when it is served!

Heat a 12 “, deep skillet to med-high. Add enough oil to coat the bottom using a paper towel to spread it arround. Add the Pancetta and saute until browned, remove from pan and drain on a paper towel. Add more oil if needed to make about 2 tablespoons. Add the onion and saute until almost tender but not carmelized. You still want a little crunch left. Remove and set aside. Add the garlic and saute about 30 seconds. Add the wine and simmer for about 2 minutes. Add the cream, tomato sauce and cheese. Simmer and stir together until smooth. Salt and pepper to taste. Add the vodka and onions and bring to a simmer. Drain the pasta and add to the sauce. Serve with xtra Parmesan to taste and some crusty bread! Some good Chianti goes well!

I tend to use additional vodka as a condement!


----------



## zfranca (Jul 27, 2012)

1006gm said:


> The sauce was "pinkish".  Both tomato and cream were used.


I believe that the vodka should be flamed and then tomato sauce added and then the cream. This is what I would do:
Sauté 1/2 cup of onion finely chopped in 2 TBSP of oil and 1 TBSP of butter. Add 1/8 cup vodka and flame it by tilting the pan to catch the fire. Let the flame subside and continue cooking the onions, then add  1cup of tomato sauce. Cook and then add cream. Other herbs and spices could be added to your taste. This is just an idea that needs to be worked on. Most important is that when you add the vodka, the onions are not quite cooked yet otherwise it will not flame.
A word of caution: if you are not familiar with the flaming process, have a lid handy. In case the flame scares you, just put the lid on the flaming pan and it will stop. Another way to stop the flame is to add wine, which could be a good addition to this particular sauce preparation. Consider adding 1/2 cup of white wine and let it reduce before adding the toamto sauce


----------



## jennyema (Jul 27, 2012)

The vodka needs to be added to tomatoes and not before.

The only reason vodka is added to a tomato-based sauce is because the alcohol in the vodka releases flavor components in the tomatoes that water and oil cannot.  Vodka is used instead of wine because of its neutral flavor.  The vodka is only being used as a chemical agent, not as a flavoring.

Adding the vodka first or flaming it is counterproductive to releasing those flavors.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2012)

jennyema said:


> The vodka needs to be added to tomatoes and not before.
> 
> The only reason vodka is added to a tomato-based sauce is because the alcohol in the vodka releases flavor components in the tomatoes that water and oil cannot.  Vodka is used instead of wine because of its neutral flavor.  The vodka is only being used as a chemical agent, not as a flavoring.
> 
> Adding the vodka first or flaming it is counterproductive to releasing those flavors.



+1


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 27, 2012)

Buonasera,

There was a prior post in the Pasta Section during March of April ... 

Vodka pairs lovely with smoked salmon and cream fraîche over a bed of your preferred linguini or tagliatelli ... 

Have lovely wkend,
Margi.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 27, 2012)

jennyema said:


> The vodka needs to be added to tomatoes and not before.
> 
> The only reason vodka is added to a tomato-based sauce is because the alcohol in the vodka releases flavor components in the tomatoes that water and oil cannot. Vodka is used instead of wine because of its neutral flavor. The vodka is only being used as a chemical agent, not as a flavoring.
> 
> Adding the vodka first or flaming it is counterproductive to releasing those flavors.


 

I wanted to add that this is true for wine, as well.  Tomatoes in pan first, then wine.  Dont cook wine off first.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 27, 2012)

Buonasera,

I cannot say this is the best salmon & vodka sauce, however, it is quite tasty.

Here is a recipe of which I have several : 

200 g smoked salmon
50 g butter room temperature
15 grams of shallots minced
2 shot glasses of vodka brand you prefer 
1 cup + liquid light cooking cream 
black pepper freshly grounded
salt ( cautious here )
fresh parsley sliced finely and  snipped chives 

1. melt the room temperature butter
2. add the shallots and sauté until transparent
3. place the vodka and flambéar and add the cream right away to combine 
4. salt and pepper
5. add strips of smoked salmon and the herbs sprinkle on top of pasta of choice

Kind regards.
Margaux. Ciao.


----------



## zfranca (Jul 27, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I wanted to add that this is true for wine, as well.  Tomatoes in pan first, then wine.  Dont cook wine off first.


I am curious. Does this theory apply to any hard liquor or just vodka?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 27, 2012)

zfranca said:


> I am curious. Does this theory apply to any hard liquor or just vodka?


 

Any type of alcohol.  The alcohol dissolves certain flavor components that water and oil can't.

And it works with other foods, too, but especially tomatoes.  That's why you see so many wine/tomato recipes.  Wine adds flavor, too.


----------



## zfranca (Jul 27, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Any type of alcohol.  The alcohol dissolves certain flavor components that water and oil can't.
> 
> And it works with other foods, too, but especially tomatoes.  That's why you see so many wine/tomato recipes.  Wine adds flavor, too.


Sorry, I don't get it. It must be because I am Italian, and we have always cooked that way: shooting the alchool first and then add the tomatoes.
In my opinion, and in many of Italian cookbook writers, that it is the best way to do it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 28, 2012)

Z. Franca,

My Milanese Grandmom Margherite prepared it the same way you do ... and I do same. I live in between Madrid Capital Centre of City in rental loft and our condo is in Gargano, Puglia on Adriatic ... 

We just do things differently culturally especially over in the Mediterranean countries. 

Have lovely wkend.
Ciao,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 28, 2012)

zfranca said:


> Sorry, I don't get it. It must be because I am Italian, and we have always cooked that way: shooting the alchool first and then add the tomatoes.
> In my opinion, and in many of Italian cookbook writers, that it is the best way to do it.



Do it any way you want to.

I was just making a point about the science behind using vodka in a tomato sauce.  The only reason is because of the reaction between the alcohol and the tomatoes.  The less alcohol you use the less flavor extracted from the tomatoes.


----------



## zfranca (Jul 28, 2012)

I would like to be more specific on using wine in cooking, since we are on this subject.
I have two methods:
1) cooking with wine
2) cooking in wine
I use the first method for preparing sauces: shooting the wine first and then add moist ingredients; cook over moderate heat in a skillet, uncovered. I do my Bolognese sauce this way.
I use the second method for preparing stews: adding all ingredients at the same time, after browing the whole piece of meat first, in a pot, bring to boil and simmer (covered) for several hours. I cooked dishes like "Manzo Brasato",whole piece of eye of round, or top round, known as "Brasato al Barolo"


----------



## Cerise (Jul 28, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Do it any way you want to.
> 
> I was just making a point about the science behind using vodka in a tomato sauce. The only reason is because of the reaction between the alcohol and the tomatoes. The less alcohol you use the less flavor extracted from the tomatoes.


 
Less is more (re the vodka) imo. I've seen recipes/methods that employ cooking the vodka down or flaming (by chefs) to adding it to the sauce & simmering. 

What makes a tomato-based sauce successful, to me, is using the best ripest tomatoes (w/o the seeds), & a decent brand of vodka (& it doesn't have to be the best). Additions are up to you - cappicola, pancetta, prosciutto. For the creamy (pink) version - half-and-half, to cream cheese. Serve it with shrimp, on its' own, or sprinkled w/ parm. Have fun playing with it, & make it to suit your personal taste.


----------



## masakela (Aug 4, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Penne ala Vodka
> 1-2 Tblsp xtra virgin olive oil, as needed
> ¼ lb Pancetta, cut into ¼ “ cubes
> 1 medium or large yellow onion (depends on how much you like onions) thinly sliced. You can use a knife or if you are adventurous a Mandolin! I opt for the knife as I have shed too much blood with the Mandolin. And people think emerald bites are bad!
> ...



I make this from Stoli Sticki vodka and it is great!


----------

